# همزة الوصل - همزة القطع



## commandante

مرحباً جميعاً،
لدي سؤال فيما يتعلق بهمزتي الوصل والقطع، في كلمات معيّنة كاقرأ أو استفد وغيرها من الكلمات التي يسهل قراءتها بهمزة قطع في حال ابتدأ بها الكلام بدلاً من كتابتها بهمزة وصل والتصعيب على القارئ.

سؤالي هو، هل يجوز كتابة كلمات فيها همزة وصل بهمزة قطع إذا ما ابتدأت بها الجملة؟ هل من الخطأ كتابة "اقرأ" كـ "إقرأ"؟ 
ثم في القراءة القرآنية، تُقرأ الآية الكريمة "إقرأ" وليس "اقرأ".. ولهذا لدي لبس في هذا الموضوع.
شكراً.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا، طبعا لا يجوز وإلا ما الفرق بين همزة القطع والوصل؟ الفكرة هي أن همزة الوصل تلفظ إن كانت في أول الكلام ولا تلفظ إن كانت في وسط الكلام ولهذا سميّت همزة وصل لأنك تصل بها الكلام الذي يبدأ بسكون ولولاها لما استطعت لفظها.


----------



## commandante

mahaodeh said:


> لا، طبعا لا يجوز وإلا ما الفرق بين همزة القطع والوصل؟ الفكرة هي أن همزة الوصل تلفظ إن كانت في أول الكلام ولا تلفظ إن كانت في وسط الكلام ولهذا سميّت همزة وصل لأنك تصل بها الكلام الذي يبدأ بسكون ولولاها لما استطعت لفظها.



أشكر لك جوابك الوافي،
إذا لا ضير من قراءة كلمة كـ "استفد" كـ "إستفد" وكذا دواليك؟ الصراحة لقد حيرتني هذه المسألة لوقت طويل وجوابك منطقي وأشكرك مجدداً.


----------



## إسكندراني

حسب علمي
كلّ هذا يعتمد على قواعد الترقيم المتّبعة وكلّها حديثة نسبياً وليست ثابتة تماماً. في الغالب كتابة همزة القطع هو «خطأ» ولكن نفعل ذلك لتوضيح المعنى. إذا نظرت في المصحف سترى همزة وصل في بداية «اقرأ» - غالباً «اِقرأ» أو «ٱِقرأ» - ومن *قواعد* همزة الوصل أن تنطق في بداية اللفظ فذلك ليس خطئاً ولا استسهالاً.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

إني أستغرب بوجود همزة وصل تكتب همزة قطع في القرآن. عندما أفكر في هذا الأمر يخطر ببالي دائما الفاتحة كلمة "اهدنا" وهي تكتب في بداية الجملة ورغم ذلك لا يوجد همزة قطع. ولذلك اعتبرته خطأ أن تكتب همزة قطع في محل همزة وصل وفقا لقواعد اللغة العربية الكلاسيكية.

لكنّ هناك قاموسا يسمى "المنجد في اللغة العربية المعاصرة" يعامل همزة الوصل معاملة مختلفة. إنها تُكتب في بداية الجمل دائما نحو:



> إسم المكان واسم الزمان



إذن هنالك مذاهب مختلفة بالنسبة للأمر ومن المحتمل أن يعتمد الوضع على المنطقة.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أدري إن كان هناك مذاهب مختلفة، ولكنني أظن أن الشائع هو أن لا تكتب.


----------

